# den Weg allen / alles Fleisches gehen



## Jana337

Wann benutzt man eigentlich die Endung -(e)n im Genitiv Maskulinum und Neutrum ? Bei Pronomen immer -(e)s, bei Adjektiven ohne den Artikel immer -(e)n, bei Wörtern wie alle, keine, beide, manche, viele usw. schwankt man?

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Für diejenigen, die das Idiom nicht kennen (wie ich bis heute): Es bedeutet sterben, zu Grunde gehen. Google (ich habe fast der Google geschrieben) ergibt, dass die Redewendung insbesondere bei Tierschutzvereinen populär ist. Ich selbst habe ich darauf in diesem Kontext getroffen: ..._die Mullah-Diktatur in Teheran den Weg allen Fleisches gegangen ist_...

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Für diejenigen, die das Idiom nicht kennen (wie ich bis heute): Es bedeutet sterben, zu Grunde gehen. *Die * Google*-Suche* (ich h*ätte* fast der Google geschrieben) ergibt, dass die Redewendung insbesondere bei Tierschutzvereinen populär ist. Ich selbst habe ich *es* darauf*hin* in diesem Kontext getroffen: ..._die Mullah-Diktatur in Teheran den Weg allen Fleisches gegangen ist_...
> 
> Jana



Was ist denn mit deinem schönen Deutsch passiert?


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wann benutzt man eigentlich die Endung -(e)n im Genitiv Maskulinum und Neutrum ? Bei Pronomen immer -(e)s, bei Adjektiven ohne den Artikel immer -(e)n, bei Wörtern wie alle, keine, beide, manche, viele usw. schwankt man?
> 
> Jana



Hm, schwierig. Ich habe diese Redewendung sicher schon einmal irgendwo gehört, aber benutze sie lieber nicht! (wie verstehst du diesen Satz   )

Also, ich glaube, dass ein Genitiv -en SEHR veraltet zu sein scheint, denn ich hätte, wenn schon, "den Weg aller Fleische gehen" gesagt.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit drinem schönen Deutsch passiert?



Ach du meine Güte, lieber no comment! 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ach du meine Güte, lieber no comment!
> 
> Jana



Haha und jetzt musst du's auch noch auf Denglish versuchen!


----------



## Ralf

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ...Also, ich glaube, dass ein Genitiv -en SEHR veraltet zu sein scheint, ...


Zumindest werden dereartige Redewendungen in der "normalen" Umgangssprache eher selten zu hören sein. Für mich klingt es beinahe schon pathetisch - etwa wie aus einer Predigt oder einer zutiefst literarischen Abhandlung. Ich glaube aber, dass ich eine der Wahrheit nahe kommende Erklärung leider schuldig bleiben muss, da ich erst einmal nur vermuten kann. Meiner Meinung nach hängt dies mit dem Verzicht auf den Artikel aus stilistischen Gründen zusammen:

Das ist das Ergebnis *des* zielstrebig*en* Nachdenkens (bezieht sich nicht auf meine Denkweise, sondern ist ein konstruiertes Beispiel ). Ohne "des" wird daraus: Das ist das Ergebnis zielstrebig*en* Nachdenkens. Im Ergebnis also eine recht logische, wenn auch ungewöhnliche und daher stilistisch interessante Sache.

Meine Vermutung geht weiterhin dahin, dass damit im vorliegenden Beispiel die Gesamtheit der bestimmten Objekte ohne Ausnahme hervorgehoben werden soll:

Der Weg des gesamt*en* Fleisches - zugegeben, das klingt ein wenig "flach" ist aber zumindest grammatikalisch richtig. Aus stilistischen Gründen wurde nun durch den o. g. "Kunstgriff" aus dem ursprünglichen "*des* gesamt*en*" rein logisch "all*en*" - Der Weg allen Fleisches. 

Weitere Beispiele:
Der Weg allen Irdischens (ebenfalls idiomatisch und gleichbedeutend mit dem Weg allen Fleisches)
Der Ursprung allen Geldes
Der Ausgangspunkt allen Streites
Die Quelle ungetrübten Glaubens
Vergleiche die Auswirkung für ein weibliches Substantiv: Die Quelle ungetrübt*er* Freude (bzw. Die Quelle *der* ungetrübt*en* Freude)

Ralf


----------



## Jana337

Wooooow! Morgen kommen weitere Fragen, aber ich muss es erstmal verdauen.

Danke und viele Grüße an Jiřinka.

Dobrou noc.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit d*e*inem schönen Deutsch passiert?



Und mit deinem?


----------



## Ralf

Dobré jitro, Jana,

ich habe mir noch ein paar weitere Gedanken zu deiner eigentlichen Frage gemacht. Auch wenn dein Beispielsatz ein wenig seltsam klingen mag, so selten ist die darin verwendete Kondtruktion vielleicht gar nicht. In Nachrichtensendungen oder Zeitungsartikeln, in denen mitunter Wert auf effiziente aber stilistisch korrekte Ausdrucksweise gelegt wird (soll tatsächlich vorkommen) sind diese Genitivformen zu hören bzw. zu lesen; zumeist in Verbindung mit Wörtern wie "aufgrund", "angesichts", "zuzüglich", .... "unter Berücksichtigung", ... (mehr fallen mir in aller Kürze leider nicht ein) Insbesondere wenn diese Wörter einen Satz eröffnen, kann auf einen Artikel zur Verkürzung des Genitivs verzichtet werden. 

Einige Beispiele:
Aufgrund *der* gestiegen*en* Nachfrage - Aufgrund gestiegen*er* Nachfrage
Aufgrund *der* entäuschend*en* Ergebnisse - Aufgrund enttäuschend*er* Ergebnisse
Aufgrund *des* wachsend*en* Zuspruchs - Aufgrund wachsenden Zuspruchs
Angesichts *des* drohend*en* Umsatzrückganges - Angesichts drohend*en* Umsatzrückganges
Angesichts *der* geändert*en* Bedingungen - Angesichts geänderter Bedingungen
Zuzüglich *der* derzeit gültig*en* Mehrwertsteuer - Zuzüglich derzeit gültig*er* Mehrwertsteuer

Wie gesagt, so ungewöhlich sind diese Beispiele eigentlich gar nicht, oder? Gewöhnungsbedürftig wird es eigentlich erst dann, wenn das Wörtchen "alles" eingeführt wird, um die Gesamtheit der an sich aber nicht im Plural verwendeten Objekte zu verdeutlichen:

Unter Berücksichtigung all*er* Interessen / Unter Berücksichtigung all*en* Ungemach*s* / Der Weg all*en* Fleisch*es* / Die Bedrohung all*en* Leben*s* / ....

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich mit diesen Vermutungen nicht selbst zu sehr aufs Glatteis geführt.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wann benutzt man eigentlich die Endung -(e)n im Genitiv Maskulinum und Neutrum ? Bei Pronomen immer -(e)s, bei Adjektiven ohne den Artikel immer -(e)n, bei Wörtern wie alle, keine, beide, manche, viele usw. schwankt man?
> 
> Jana


Wow, when I read this question, I thought, what in h--- is this about?

But after reading the whole thread, it's clear what you were asking. What a grammar nightmare!!!  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, so ungewöhlich sind diese Beispiele eigentlich gar nicht, oder? Gewöhnungsbedürftig wird es eigentlich erst dann, wenn das Wörtchen "alles" eingeführt wird, um die Gesamtheit der an sich aber nicht im Plural verwendeten Objekte zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> Unter Berücksichtigung aller Interessen / Unter Berücksichtigung allen Ungemachs / Der Weg allen Fleisches / Die Bedrohung allen Lebens / ....
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich habe mich mit diesen Vermutungen nicht selbst zu sehr aufs Glatteis geführt.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, I found this:

geh. verhüll. den Weg alles, allen Fleisches gehen (sterben);

On a hunch, I figured that both ways are used, and I see it is so.

Results 1 - 10 of about 16 for "den Weg alles Fleisches gehen". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 58 for "den Weg allen Fleisches gehen".

Quite obviously "allen" is more common, and based on your "feel", I would guess it is the better way.

Now, let me see if I have understood ANYTHING.

--den Weg alles Fleisches gehen

--den Weg allen Fleisches gehen".

_Setzen wir aber den Fall, daß meine Lehre, gegen die sich als den Ausgangspunkt *alles Streites* bis jetzt noch so ziemlich aller Streit gerichtet hat, durch die dagegen erhobenen Einwürfe wirklich abgetan wäre, was würde die Folge sein?_ 

This was from Spiegel. But there are many more examples with "allen Streites". So the use of "alles" is grammatically correct? But the use of "allen" in such cases is also correct, from a different perspective, more often used and perhaps stylisitcally superior?

I hope I'm not totally off track. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Wow, when I read this question, I thought, what in h--- is this about?
> 
> But after reading the whole thread, it's clear what you were asking. What a grammar nightmare!!!
> 
> Gaer



Oh, sorry! The title of the thread captures it more or less but I should have explained it in a greater detail.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

This is how I should have asked:

The rule for *das* is

1. *das*
2. *des*
3. *dem*
4. *das

*Are these endings being used for masculine adjectives without an article, too?

1. gutes Fleisch
2. gute*s* Fleisches
3. gutem Fleisch
4. guten Fleisch

Special concerns: _genitive_ because the idiom *den Weg allen Fleisches exists*.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> This is how I should have asked:
> 
> The rule for *das* is
> 
> 1. *das*
> 2. *des*
> 3. *dem*
> 4. *das*
> 
> Are these endings being used for masculine adjectives without an article, too?
> 
> 1. gutes Fleisch
> 2. gute*s* Fleisches
> 3. gutem Fleisch
> 4. guten Fleisch
> 
> Special concerns: _genitive_ because the idiom *den Weg allen Fleisches exists*.
> 
> Jana


Oh, I've got it now! But if you read my last post, you can see that not all people (apparently) agree. But my conclusion is that "allen" in such cases is the best choice simply because of "feel". Do you agree? 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ..._Setzen wir aber den Fall, daß meine Lehre, gegen die sich als den Ausgangspunkt *alles Streites* bis jetzt noch so ziemlich aller Streit gerichtet hat, durch die dagegen erhobenen Einwürfe wirklich abgetan wäre, was würde die Folge sein?_
> 
> This was from Spiegel. But there are many more examples with "allen Streites". So the use of "alles" is grammatically correct? But the use of "allen" in such cases is also correct, from a different perspective, more often used and perhaps stylisitcally superior?
> 
> I hope I'm not totally off track.
> 
> Gaer


Gaer, it's only a feeling again, but "alles Streites" as used in your examples looks at least odd if not (grammatically) wrong to me. Even in spoken day to day language I would definitely use "allen Streites". But I'm afraid I can't come up with a convincing explanation as to why I would do so. Perhaps it is indeed only a matter of personal style.

Ralf


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Und mit deinem?



Banana fingers!


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Gaer, it's only a feeling again, but "alles Streites" as used in your examples looks at least odd if not (grammatically) wrong to me. Even in spoken day to day language I would definitely use "allen Streites". But I'm afraid I can't come up with a convincing explanation as to why I would do so. Perhaps it is indeed only a matter of personal style.
> 
> Ralf



I think it has to end with an "n" because  "all-" is an *adjective*, not a determiner.  Unpreceded* genitive adjectives take an "-n."  Generally, one indicates to a degree the gender/case of an unpreceded noun through the adjective ending, but the masculine/neuter genitive is an exception because the noun ending ("s") indicates the gender and number. 

Observe:

Das ist der Inbegriff des patriotische*n* Stolzes.
Das ist der Inbegriff patriotische*n* Stolzes.
Das ist der Inbegriff alle*n* Stolzes.

Das ist eine Geschichte der tiefe*n* Liebe.
Das ist eine Geschichte tiefe*r* Liebe.
Das ist eine Geschichte alle*r* Liebe. 

These sentences may sound awkward, but I believe they demonstrate the point. 

*Unpreceded: without a determiner


----------



## Ralf

Elroy, I guess your explanation is generally correct. However, I have a few doubts as to your second example:





			
				elroy said:
			
		

> ...
> Das ist eine Geschichte der tiefe*n* Liebe.
> Das ist eine Geschichte tiefe*n* Liebe.
> Das ist eine Geschichte alle*n* Liebe. ...


"Liebe" is a feminine noun. Therefore the ending of the unpredeceded adjective should change to *r* in genitive:

Das ist eine Geschichte tiefe*r* Liebe.

Another example:
Das ist eine Frage der gegenseitige*n *Achtung.
Das ist eine Frage gegenseitige*r* Achtung.

Although it may sound a bit strange I'd prefer "Das ist eine Geschichte alle*r* Liebe" in your last sentence.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Gaer, it's only a feeling again, but "alles Streites" as used in your examples looks at least odd if not (grammatically) wrong to me. Even in spoken day to day language I would definitely use "allen Streites". But I'm afraid I can't come up with a convincing explanation as to why I would do so. Perhaps it is indeed only a matter of personal style.
> 
> Ralf


Ralf,

I need to say this for the benefit of everyone else as well as for you. I NEVER question your feel for German. To do so would be insane. I only look for things because I'm curious. Even to me—and I truly have almost zero feel for such things—"allen" sounds better. I don't know why, but I have a suspicion it's because I've seen it written that way in countless phrases for many years.

When I have a choice between A and B, if you say use one or the other, I'm DEFINITELY going to follow your advice!!!

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Der Weg des gesamt*en* Fleisches - zugegeben, das klingt ein wenig "flach" ist aber zumindest grammatikalisch richtig. Aus stilistischen Gründen wurde nun durch den o. g. "Kunstgriff" aus dem ursprünglichen "*des* gesamt*en*" rein logisch "all*en*" - Der Weg allen Fleisches.


I am afraid I have difficulty appreciating the pure logic of the smart move.
I started this thread because of the assymetry between genitive and other cases. Let's take this: _Bei allem Respekt_.
However "flach" it may sound, we can rewrite it into "_bei dem gesamten Respekt_". 
When putting back all, however, what we get is not _Bei all*en* Respekt_, but_ Bei all*em* Respekt.
_
Jana


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> Einige Beispiele:
> Aufgrund *der* gestiegen*en* Nachfrage - Aufgrund gestiegen*er* Nachfrage



Ich sollte mal betonen, dass ich die Endung *-er* im Feminin Genitiv ganz logisch finde, weil sie mit _die, *der*, der, die_ übereinstimmt. Meine Fragen beziehen sich also auf Maskulin und Neutrum, wo es mit _der/das, *des*, dem, den/das_ nicht klappt.

Jana

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...When putting back all, however, what we get is not _Bei all*en* Respekt_, but_ Bei all*em* Respekt._
> 
> Jana


Correct, because "bei" requires dative. 

Examples:
Nach all dem Fleisch, das ich letzte Woche gegessen habe, freue ich mich jetzt auf einen Gemüseauflauf.
Nach allem Fleisch, das ich letzte Woche gegessen habe, ...
Nach dem gesamten Fleisch, das ich letzte Woche gegessen habe, ... (sound horrible, but it is grammatically correct)
But never: Nach allen Fleisch, ....

However, you are right. What I tried to explain as some sort of rule of thumb can't be generalized in any case. So I guess it was only a flimsy explanation. But I couldn't (and can't) think of anything better. 

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Elroy, I guess your explanation is generally correct. However, I have a few doubts as to your second example:"Liebe" is a feminine noun. Therefore the ending of the unpredeceded adjective should change to *r* in genitive:
> 
> Das ist eine Geschichte tiefe*r* Liebe.
> 
> Another example:
> Das ist eine Frage der gegenseitige*n *Achtung.
> Das ist eine Frage gegenseitige*r* Achtung.
> 
> Although it may sound a bit strange I'd prefer "Das ist eine Geschichte alle*r* Liebe" in your last sentence.
> 
> Ralf


Hey, I understood that from you previous explanation! This is another example of something that is just NOT going to allow itself to be tied up in a "nice, neat little logical explanation", is it? 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Ralf said:
			
		

> However, you are right. What I tried to explain as some sort of rule of thumb can't be generalized in any case. So I guess it was only a flimsy explanation. But I couldn't (and can't) think of anything better.
> 
> Ralf



Ich kann damit leben, danke sehr. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich kann damit leben, danke sehr.
> 
> Jana


Some things to think about:

"Der christliche Glaube ist von Anbeginn Opferung: Opferung aller Freiheit, *alles Stolzes*, aller Selbstgewissheit und des Geistes: zugleich Verknechtung und Selbst-Verhöhnung, Selbst-Verstümmelung." (Nietsche)

*denn alles Fleisches Seele ist sein Blut; es ist mit seiner Seele verbunden. Darum habe ich den Kindern Israel gesagt: Ihr sollt keines Fleisches Blut essen; denn alles Fleisches Seele ist sein Blut. Wer es aber ißt, der soll ausgerottet werden.*(Levitikus)

My conclusion, at this time, is that "allen" is logically incorrect, ungrammatical BUT like so many things of this sort in English, it simply sounds better to (modern?) German ears. And the examples above MAY have nothing to do with what has been discussed, but I'm now wondering if two different usages have existed for a long time, in a parallel way, or if perhaps the "es" ending has "morphed" into the "en" ending, simply as a natural evolution of language, logical or not!

Gaer

(PS: I am WAY over my head!!!)


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ...My conclusion, at this time, is that "allen" is logically incorrect, ungrammatical BUT like so many things of this sort in English, it simply sounds better to (modern?) German ears. And the examples above MAY have nothing to do with what has been discussed, but I'm now wondering if two different usages have existed for a long time, in a parallel way, or if perhaps the "es" ending has "morphed" into the "en" ending, simply as a natural evolution of language, logical or not!


Gaer, I gave up looking for my own but still 'unauthorized' explanation . Here you can find a few explanations on German indefinite pronouns. Unfortunately I didn't have the time to check if this might cause some input for our discussion or not. Just search for the entries "all" and "kein".

Ralf


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> Elroy, I guess your explanation is generally correct. However, I have a few doubts as to your second example:"Liebe" is a feminine noun. Therefore the ending of the unpredeceded adjective should change to *r* in genitive:
> 
> Das ist eine Geschichte tiefe*r* Liebe.
> 
> Another example:
> Das ist eine Frage der gegenseitige*n *Achtung.
> Das ist eine Frage gegenseitige*r* Achtung.
> 
> Although it may sound a bit strange I'd prefer "Das ist eine Geschichte alle*r* Liebe" in your last sentence.
> 
> Ralf



Yes, yes, you are of course 100% right!

For feminine and plural, you DO have to indicate the gender/number through the ending; you don't do it for *masculine and neuter * because you already have the genitive s (which feminine and plural don't have)!

Sorry about that; I'll edit my post right away.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich sollte mal betonen, dass ich die Endung *-er* im Feminin Genitiv ganz logisch finde, weil sie mit _die, *der*, der, die_ übereinstimmt. Meine Fragen beziehen sich also auf Maskulin und Neutrum, wo es mit _der/das, *des*, dem, den/das_ nicht klappt.
> 
> Jana
> 
> Jana



Wie gesagt ist es eigentlich bei "des" eine Ausnahme.

Ich erinnere mich noch daran, dass dies mir beim Lernen des Deutschen (und ehrlich gesagt immer noch ab und zu) ganz verwirrend gewesen ist.  Diese ist aber die Erklärung: da das Substantiv sowieso auf einem "s" beendet, braucht man kein anderes "s."


----------



## gaer

Ralf,

According to the site you linked for genitive it should be "allen" for masculine and feminine.

This is clear from: allen Ärgers, allen Geldes

And that is MORE than good enough for me. The same seems to be true for: einigen, etlichen.

So I'll leave Nietches "alles Stolzes" and the Bibles "alles Fleisches" as unsolved mysteries. If you ever find an explanation in the future, I'd be curious. Meanwhile, there are too many far more basic things that I don't understand for me to worry about anything so advanced, so I'll try to make a graceful exit.  

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Ralf,
> 
> According to the site you linked for genitive it should be "allen" for masculine and  feminine neuter.



I was afraid I was missing something again. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Hallo alle,

ich habe etwas zum Thema in einer autoritativen Quelle gefunden, nämlich im Kalender Fallstricke (Duden):



> A: "Am 10. jeden Monats..."
> B: "Wohl eher: jedes Monats!"
> 
> Antwort jeden / jedes Besserwissers!
> 
> Beide Formen sind korrekt:
> Steht das Fürwort "jeder" vor einem stark (_Entschuldigung, Gaer_ ) gebeugten männlichen oder sächlichen Hauptwort, dann kann es im Wesfall "jedes" oder "jeden" heißen.
> Steht aber vor dem Fürwort das stark gebeugte unbestimmte Geschlechtswort "ein", dann ist nur die schwach gebeugte Form "jeden" richtig: _am 10. jeden Monats_.
> Folgt hingegen auf das fürwort noch ein Eigenschaftswort, dann ist nur die stark gebeugte Form "jedes" korrekt: _am 10. jedes neuen Monats._



Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. Am _Monat_ sehe ich nichts Starkes... Und auch _ein_ soll stark sein? Hilfe!

Jana


----------

